# Heartbroken



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Over the weekend my boyfriend and I got in a huge argument which ended in us breaking up.







He said that he wants to take two months apart, no talking, no e-mailing and no seeing each other. I am not ready to throw a realtionship away that we have both worked on, and put so much time into (2 and a half years), however I am not sure if there is much I can do. Should I let him go and leave him alone for the two months and just believe that if things are meant to be they will work out? As much as everything hasn't been too good lately I still don't want to loose him but I know calling may just push him away further. Has anyone been in a similiar situation? Any advice would be appreciated cause right now I feel pretty sad.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

BoyFriend ?????
WTF????
all this time you have been lying to us ?









Cheer up sweetie he isnt even worth your time, and second your hot enough to go get anyone you want .


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

You guys were together for 2 years and broke up over an arguement?

geez... what were you guys arguing about?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> You guys were together for 2 years and broke up over an arguement?
> 
> geez... what were you guys arguing about?


 Webcam access


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:
 

> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > You guys were together for 2 years and broke up over an arguement?
> ...












don't split up over an arguement








try to work things out if you can


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have been dealing with a similar issue for a few months now.

I just tried to give the person their space and let them be as much as was humanly possible for me. Its a respect thing, and what he wants is to know you respect him. I am pretty impatient so this was a BIG deal for me. With the way things are working out now however, I believe this was the best course... give it some space, and revisit it soon to see if the feelings are still there.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

blueprint said:


> You guys were together for 2 years and broke up over an arguement?
> 
> geez... what were you guys arguing about?


 yes it was over an argument, but it was more the fact that we have argued so much lately that it was too many arguments too close together.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

I agree with Xenon on this one. I say give the guy his space and see what happens in two months. I broke up with my girl of three years and it was bad right after we did. But we took some time off, didnt' talk for a long time, and things are starting to come around again. I guess you really dont' know what you have until you lose it. Having the time apart made us realize that. Plus you never know who you are going to meet after a bad break up. Just have patience, things always seem to work out for the best in my experience.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Just do what your heart tells you!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

~SUNshine~ said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > You guys were together for 2 years and broke up over an arguement?
> ...


 You guys need time to miss each other. If you were constantly arguing all the time, then its definitely for the better. Just take it a day at the time and try to keep yourself occupied on doing other things to keep your mind off him.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Honestly I also think that 2 months is just the extreme side of him talking. After a week or 2 you guys will be talking again.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Whatever you do, DON'T bug him and keep calling if he says he wants some time. Let him come to you.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Honestly I also think that 2 months is just the extreme side of him talking. After a week or 2 you guys will be talking again.


 I hope it is the extreme side of things cause I hate to not talk things out. I guess the best and hardest thing to do will be to let it be.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

This is where my screen name comes into play (the grinch) Every lonly woman needs a grinch to steal the goods!
Seriously me and my wife had mad problems. We split up, moved away, but what finally worked for us was unselfish understanding. Yelling only makes things worse. You need to respect eachother.
Or just find "The Grinch"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

~SUNshine~ said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly I also think that 2 months is just the extreme side of him talking. After a week or 2 you guys will be talking again.
> ...


 Guys are stubborn like that. They dont really like to 'talk' as we do.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ~SUNshine~ said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 Not ture....

It just depends on the person...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I've dealt with a similar situation some time ago, and trust me, contacting your partner will only make matters worse.
I learned the hard way, and did contact my ex while she was on a similar break: we never got together again: in fact, we lost contact pretty fast afterwards, despite the fact we were together about as long as you were...
I'm 100% sure I won't take that same route again, letting my heart think for my brain, if I stumble into a similar situation ever again - it's tough to keep your distance, very tough, but it's better: you can't make him come back to you, but you can drive him away even more...

Keep in mind he's having a terrible time as well (if not, he doesn't deserve you anyways, but that's very unlikely) - let that be your comfort while he uses the time he needs to straighten things out for himself.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I talk incessantly.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Give it some time, dont call him, you could write him a letter.
two months is not to bad.
if in two months things are not better than its time to move on.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I talk incessantly.


 Well thats what happens when you play the feminine role in the relationship with Nate...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I talk incessantly.
> ...


 Miss natt can we get into an argument please


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 But I dont argue, just simply state my opinion on the matter...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I talk incessantly.
> ...


 LOLOL









Damn, that's old skool








Hey Mike, can't you get back to Nate, just for us, your fellow members: you two were such a lovely couple...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

See they were once a happy couple...

Mike is the one with the pink pom-pom headband...


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

how old are you guys? just wonderin


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> See they were once a happy couple...
> 
> Mike is the one with the pink pom-pom headband...


 Thats not right


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

There are many fish in the sea...do you think you can stay celibate for 2 months? People need people, I have a feeling that you'll meet someone within 2 months.



> Ms_Nattereri Posted on May 25 2004, 11:00 AM user posted image
> 
> See they were once a happy couple...
> 
> Mike is the one with the pink pom-pom headband...


Is that why you moved?

http://cnn.netscape.cnn.com/news/story.jsp...d=20040513FX101


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

14_blast said:


> There are many fish in the sea...do you think you can stay celibate for 2 months? People need people, I have a feeling that you'll meet someone within 2 months.


 Im Down ...


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> 14_blast said:
> 
> 
> > There are many fish in the sea...do you think you can stay celibate for 2 months? People need people, I have a feeling that you'll meet someone within 2 months.
> ...


 Crazy harley, you must have a year supply of condoms


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> Give it some time, dont call him, you could write him a letter.
> two months is not to bad.
> if in two months things are not better than its time to move on.


 I would hate to push him further away so as hard as it will be, I am for sure going to give it some time.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > 14_blast said:
> ...










Sir..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> 14_blast said:
> 
> 
> > There are many fish in the sea...do you think you can stay celibate for 2 months? People need people, I have a feeling that you'll meet someone within 2 months.
> ...










Back off!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > 14_blast said:
> ...


Why are you jealous, because I havent given myself to you yet Karen :rasp:

I know her ...Just like I know you ..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 Jealous?!







Your kidding me right?!

The last thing she needs right now is another guy! Duh!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I know her ...Just like I know you ..


 Awww, poor thing. Now I really sympathize with her!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Hello have you ever heard of a sense of humor ?
like Im really gonna go to Canada to see her , if anything we always saw her on cam so Queen its time for a Shower


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

A shower?


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

14_blast said:


> There are many fish in the sea...do you think you can stay celibate for 2 months? People need people, I have a feeling that you'll meet someone within 2 months.


 Maybe...I think it will take awhile to move on, depends on how long it takes for the hurt to go away.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> A shower?


 Yeah you need to cool off :rasp:

Sassy girl :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > I know her ...Just like I know you ..
> ...


 that one hurt


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > A shower?
> ...


 I dont take cold showers


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I know her ...Just like I know you ..



















Really? Karen shame!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 well you should start


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 Just teasin'


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > I know her ...Just like I know you ..
> ...


 I know


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 You first!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 did you really???


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Only if You invite me to join you to help you wash your back ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > 521 1N5 said:
> ...


 Which part?!


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

I say just let him have his space for a little bit,he's gonna come back sooner then a few weeks,and when he does, the relationship was meant to be


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

He is out tappin it, and so should you!
the hurt will go a way as soon as you find the grinch to make things better.

The more time a way the further apart you will drift apart! Dont let emotions overcome your common sense!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

This post has been derailed :laugh:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Which part?!


 the part where you flicked your bean


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Which part?!
> ...


 she is mad at me now thanks homie .


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

So is the committment officially severed? Should you be persuing other companions?


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Xenon said:


> So is the committment officially severed? Should you be persuing other companions?


 Yes, apparently.







I say apparently because I still hope that everything can be worked out, and sooner rather then later.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

the grinch said:


> He is out tappin it, and so should you!
> the hurt will go a way as soon as you find the grinch to make things better.
> 
> The more time a way the further apart you will drift apart! Dont let emotions overcome your common sense!


 I really don't think he is out tappin it and i know personally that wouldn't make me feel any better. And thats exactly what I am afraid of, that the more time away the further we willdrift apart and that's not what i want.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

The magic-eightball says he is cheating and wants to spend time with his real sweety and don't want you knowing about it.

If he is happy with his new girl friend, he won't come back. Once he fights with her, your back in the picture waiting on him to cheat again.

You guys are arguing over bullshit right? Things that are not importaint right?

He is cheating, give up on it, you can't fool yourself for long (or can you??). Admit defeat, move on, start screwing his best friend.









(This post was writin for any and all who are dening to themselfs the truth. You get no simpethy from me.







Take or leave my advice, it's free.)


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> The last thing she needs right now is another guy! Duh!


 [email protected] She will be clubing it tonight.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Sunshine, I can smell your bull all the way here in america.

Your fake.










Listen really close. They are singing "Cry Me A River".


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

~SUNshine~ said:


> Over the weekend my boyfriend and I got in a huge argument which ended in us breaking up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What did you say your number was? j/K
Hope it all works out for you.
Later
E


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

chiefkyle said:


> Listen really close. They are singing "Cry Me A River".


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

damn have some sympathy kyle!


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Xenon said:


> damn have some sympathy kyle!


 My Psychiatrist said i'm "Detached". Whatever that means.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > damn have some sympathy kyle!
> ...


 I think it means you've discovered your "inner Buddha"


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Xenon said:


> damn have some sympathy kyle!


I agree,show some respect.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah give it some time. Need some rebound sex?


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> yeah give it some time. Need some rebound sex?


 oh wtf? hom sup :rasp:


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > damn have some sympathy kyle!
> ...












Look, everyone here KNOWS for a fact that when someone says "Time Apart", that means they want to hit (or get hit by) someone else.

I said it to my girl before. It just didn't work on her.







She is to smart.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

KingJeff said:


> yeah give it some time. Need some rebound sex?


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> xt12ap5peedx17x said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 We broke up because we were disagreeing and argueing about too many things. It has nothing to do with having sex with someone else. The reason why he wants to take time apart is because we need it, we have hurt each other a lot.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

~SUNshine~ said:


> We broke up because we were disagreeing and argueing about too many things. It has nothing to do with having sex with someone else. The reason why he wants to take time apart is because we need it, we have hurt each other a lot.


 Yeah.

That sound you hear, it's my heart breaking.









BTW: What was you "Arguing" about to begin with?


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > The last thing she needs right now is another guy! Duh!
> ...


 naw...shell be on p-fury!!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

It sounds like quite a dilemma.

On one hand, if you "take a break" you may drift irreparably apart from each other. On the other hand, if you stay together, the constant arguing, resentment and hard feelings will drive the two of you apart.

In my experience, when the relationship gets to a stage where we're both arguing constantly, I know the end of the relationship is growing near. This certainly isn't true for everyone, though. I know couples who would die without each other, but the bicker constantly when they're together.

I just don't see what being apart from the other person can actually fix.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i havent read the comments so i dont know if its been said or not but here goes...

i know if you guys have been together for over 2 years he didnt break up over an argument...it has to be more then that and he's just using that one argument as an excuse...has your relationship changed? do u notice if he's still into you or anything? my girls sister broke up with her b/f of two years saying he was too obsessive..which he clearly wasnt...she was just straight up bored of him...and said they need time out for a little bit..well after she broke up with him 2 weeks later she went with some other dude and a whole 6 months later they are still together...in that time he's takn away from u he's gonna explorehis options and bang some chicks..then come back to u


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WE WERE ON A BREAK !!!!!


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

girl if ur in the toronto area u should be getting it with me pm me if intrested























<-------see that i can do it faster, oh ya and harder


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

"we need time a part" that is a easy let down. The only way to resolve a problem is to face it. Just because you argue about Who does what and who did what and blah blah blah dont meant that is what the broblem is. It dont matter how long your with someone you never know whats inside them. The hardest thing for a guy to get over when leaving a girl is to know she is getting it from someone else, and or happy, reguardless if he is sexin mad hoes. We are like that. We want our cake and eat it too. I could go on and on but it's your life. Get smart or get hurt.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

ChosenOne22 said:


> i havent read the comments so i dont know if its been said or not but here goes...
> 
> i know if you guys have been together for over 2 years he didnt break up over an argument...it has to be more then that and he's just using that one argument as an excuse...has your relationship changed? do u notice if he's still into you or anything? my girls sister broke up with her b/f of two years saying he was too obsessive..which he clearly wasnt...she was just straight up bored of him...and said they need time out for a little bit..well after she broke up with him 2 weeks later she went with some other dude and a whole 6 months later they are still together...in that time he's takn away from u he's gonna explorehis options and bang some chicks..then come back to u


See, he didn't read what I posted and still....

He Got The [email protected] Point!

Get a clue, get some dick, stop wining on here. You know hes tap..tap..tapping some chic. Get some of that sex out girl, I'm sure someone will help you. sh*t, I would (if you looked damn good and didn't tell the wifey.)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Wow Kyle, you and P45 could be best friends.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Wow Kyle, you and P45 could be best friends.


 Why you say that.

Your a woman, you know what I'm saying is true. You just don't want to hurt her feelings.

Just give me a wink and I will know your on my side on this one.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Kyle, you and P45 could be best friends.
> ...


 I say it because your just as sentimental as him.

Yeah Im a woman, but I also know when a guy says he needs time it is one of two things. And those things have already been said. A lot of people need time away from each other to 'breathe' and think things over. Its normal. Not every Tom Dick and Harry that says they need time is out f*cking some chick.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I say it because your just as sentimental as him.
> 
> Yeah Im a woman, but I also know when a guy says he needs time it is one of two things. And those things have already been said. A lot of people need time away from each other to 'breathe' and think things over. Its normal. Not every Tom Dick and Harry that says they need time is out f*cking some chick.


 Five years of being maried will cause you to see things more clearly. Someday, you will understand.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> It sounds like quite a dilemma.
> 
> On one hand, if you "take a break" you may drift irreparably apart from each other. On the other hand, if you stay together, the constant arguing, resentment and hard feelings will drive the two of you apart.
> 
> ...


 The hard feelings and the arguing is what has driven us apart. I would rather talk things out, at least stay friends but he thinks it's best that we completely stay apart for two months. In his mind it's over, but I just don't want to let it go not without trying to make things better.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2004)

~SUNshine~ said:


> In his mind it's over, but I just don't want to let it go not without trying to make things better.


 That's bad news. 
I've always said, the person who cares the least, controls the relationship. If he wants to go, you certainly can't argue or rationalize with him why he should stay. It's a decision made purely on emotions.

I hope for your sake that he changes his mind after some time.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

~SUNshine~ said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like quite a dilemma.
> ...


 Sunshine - I know what your going through. I went through a pretty rough break up a few years ago. Not quite the same as you, but I had a hard time dealing with it. My boyfriend of 1 year and I called it quits (he cheated on me, but thats besides the point because I forgave him, shouldnt have, but i did) 
We ended up arguing about everything and he felt he was "too young" to be tied down to one girl. When we broke up I was a mess, and I thought I'd never get through it. I wanted to stay friends with him and we emailed each and talked, but being friends never really worked. I eventually got over him, and I really dont want to have anything to do with him anymore. When I started going out with another guy (my current bf) my ex got all jealous and he'd always email me and talk to me on MSN about how he thinks about what would have happened it we stayed together and how much he has changed and other bs. So staying friends really didnt work that well for us. It just annoys me now. He's part of my past and theres no place for him in my future.

If you are just arguing over little things it might not be a big deal and he'll eventually start to miss you and come back to talk it over. I mean, two years together and in his mind its over?? If those 2 years truly mean nothing to him, and he can just throw everything away just like that, you deserve a hell of a lot better than him. Just dropping everything you worked so hard at to make work is really tough, but it'll get easier and you'll eventually find someone better - I did.

I really hope everything works out for you.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

When I first met my current b/f of five years we weren't officially together for about a year. We retained the "friends with benefits" status...something I didn't like very much considering the fact that I had very strong feelings for him. Every time I would try to tell him how I felt he would tell me that he thought of me as a good friend, and that was it. Well, after getting my heart handed to me numerous times I decided to just leave and start dating other people (because he would go one dates once in a while, though he still claims to this day that nothing ever happened with the other people, which I believe him). Anways, I started to see someone else and two weeks later I got the words I wanted to hear. All it took was a little jealousy and the realization that I wasn't going to wait around forever. Come to find out, he felt the same way about me all along but was too afraid of getting hurt (he had come out of a bad relationship with a game playing whorebag before he met me).

So, just try to stick it out if you really love this guy. I don't know the terms of your break, but if dating is allowed, go on a couple. See how he reacts. If he feels the same way you do, then he'll never let you go again.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dracofish said:


> So, just try to stick it out if you really love this guy. I don't know the terms of your break, but if dating is allowed, go on a couple. See how he reacts. If he feels the same way you do, then he'll never let you go again.












Jealousy!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jealousy is a bitch, but can work wonders


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

I have read through this thread, I don't know if it's just me but if he is asking for 2 months off... That seems to me like his way of getting out of the realtionship without being to harsh.
He could be playing a head game with you, making you believe that their is a chance of you getting back together if say in 2 months he doesn't find someone else.

I would say give him a week or 2 with NO contact at all. If he doesnt call you up missing you and wanting you back i would say it's time to move on.

I know its very hard to do... but you will get over him and come out stronger in the end..

BTW how old are the two of you??


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

My boyfriend and I had a fight, and he had told me that if he needs to, he'll move back in with his mom for a month to let me realize how I really feel about him. There was no mention about no contact and such, but the feeling of him moving out was enough to hurt. He never moved out, and I've tried my hardest to show him since then how I feel.

So from my past experiences - I say just give him the time alone. Write him a letter even though he says no contact whatsoever. Just write him a letter explaining what you feel and so on. If he responds back, or calls... he has some feelings lingering. If he doesn't, and it goes the 2 months plus that he doesn't try to talk to you, or answer your calls/letters/emails... then there was something else that he wanted, so he didn't know how to tell you it was over. I was once with this guy who wanted to break up with me through a letter in the mail. He couldn't even tell me over the phone (which is what he had to do anyway because he only put a 1¢ stamp on the envelope). He used the fact that he was moving away in 6 mo. to break it off... when in reality, he had found someone else who'd do drugs with him (i refused to, i'm against drugs and heavy drinking). So he cheated on me, and left me in the dust. I got over it, and eventually found my boyfriend now, and god do I love him...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Write him a letter even though he says no contact whatsoever.


 If I were a guy that wanted some time off to sort things out, that would scream "overly clingy."


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> If you are just arguing over little things it might not be a big deal and he'll eventually start to miss you and come back to talk it over. I mean, two years together and in his mind its over?? If those 2 years truly mean nothing to him, and he can just throw everything away just like that, you deserve a hell of a lot better than him. Just dropping everything you worked so hard at to make work is really tough, but it'll get easier and you'll eventually find someone better - I did.
> 
> I really hope everything works out for you.


 Thanks, that's great advice. The arguments were pretty small things, I think a lot of it had to do with us spending way too much time together. But you are very right if those two years can be thrown away that easily then I guess I really can do better. I will have to wait and see really how much I did mean.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

dracofish said:


> So, just try to stick it out if you really love this guy. I don't know the terms of your break, but if dating is allowed, go on a couple. See how he reacts. If he feels the same way you do, then he'll never let you go again.


 That may not be a bad idea.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

deadhead said:


> I have read through this thread, I don't know if it's just me but if he is asking for 2 months off... That seems to me like his way of getting out of the realtionship without being to harsh.
> He could be playing a head game with you, making you believe that their is a chance of you getting back together if say in 2 months he doesn't find someone else.
> 
> I would say give him a week or 2 with NO contact at all. If he doesnt call you up missing you and wanting you back i would say it's time to move on.
> ...


 Yes I have a feeling in the next two weeks I will find out how much I am missedand how much I mean to him. The hard part is the no contact, still i know I have to do it cause calling will only push him further. And we are both 21 years old.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

if my man told me "let's not see each other for sometime" I'd just refuse to look at him in the eyes for the rest of my life.. how can u stay with someone who doubts even for a second that u're the one for him?







leave, immediatly


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> if my man told me "let's not see each other for sometime" I'd just refuse to look at him in the eyes for the rest of my life.. how can u stay with someone who doubts even for a second that u're the one for him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 coolest chick. ever.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> if my man told me "let's not see each other for sometime" I'd just refuse to look at him in the eyes for the rest of my life.. how can u stay with someone who doubts even for a second that u're the one for him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah I have to agree, Your the first person who said that! As a guy 2 months off is like breaking up, period. I would alos have nothing to do with the sig other if that situation occured.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> if my man told me "let's not see each other for sometime" I'd just refuse to look at him in the eyes for the rest of my life.. how can u stay with someone who doubts even for a second that u're the one for him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats a very good point.







It's just hard after having someone part of your life for a long time. I guess part of me kind of believes that he will realize he made a mistake and some how when we are apart he will see how much I meant but I guess the longer it goes the less there is of that chance.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> if my man told me "let's not see each other for sometime" I'd just refuse to look at him in the eyes for the rest of my life.. how can u stay with someone who doubts even for a second that u're the one for him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats a good point.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

~SUNshine~ said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > if my man told me "let's not see each other for sometime" I'd just refuse to look at him in the eyes for the rest of my life.. how can u stay with someone who doubts even for a second that u're the one for him?
> ...


 i know exactly what your feeling, i was there about 4 months ago, me and m ex were arguing about every little thing so we decided to just take a break for a week or two and ended up breaking up because she ultimately didnt want to be together the break was just bs, her idea of it being easier for me because she "didnt want to hurt me".. well it still hurts, and for a long time i waited to hear from her that she missed me or to atleast talk and maybe see if there was still something between us after being together for a year and a half.. at this point if i ever talk to her again she can choke on it, i have no respect for her after the way she treated the situation or treated me.. maybe a break is all you need, and then you could go back to being happy together, or maybe he really doesnt want to get back together, but definately consider that if feels he needs to put you through the hurt that your feeling just so he can think baout things, that hes not thinking about you and how this is affecting you.. if he wants a month or two tell him he can have the rest of his life or he can have you and work things out with out running away from the situation by taking a break and hoping everything will be forgotten and just get back together.. just my opinion/suggestion


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> i know exactly what your feeling, i was there about 4 months ago, me and m ex were arguing about every little thing so we decided to just take a break for a week or two and ended up breaking up because she ultimately didnt want to be together the break was just bs, her idea of it being easier for me because she "didnt want to hurt me".. well it still hurts, and for a long time i waited to hear from her that she missed me or to atleast talk and maybe see if there was still something between us after being together for a year and a half.. at this point if i ever talk to her again she can choke on it, i have no respect for her after the way she treated the situation or treated me.. maybe a break is all you need, and then you could go back to being happy together, or maybe he really doesnt want to get back together, but definately consider that if feels he needs to put you through the hurt that your feeling just so he can think baout things, that hes not thinking about you and how this is affecting you.. if he wants a month or two tell him he can have the rest of his life or he can have you and work things out with out running away from the situation by taking a break and hoping everything will be forgotten and just get back together.. just my opinion/suggestion


 Thanks that is great advice, and I sincerely appreciate the advice from everyone.







For the time being I think I will take things a day at a time, if I don't hear from him within two weeks then I guess that is it.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

None of that writing letters bullshit! Who the hell on earth writes letters to people telling them to break up? I say, confront him. Just talk to him. But from the way you write what he wants, i think he really does want a break. 2 years is a long time, and you guys seem young....i say dont let him go but rather give him time. If he comes back to his senses within a couple months, he loves you and hasn't found anything better, if he decides to break it off, it means he wasn't ready to commit. Dont feel bad, its a guy thing. We want to commit, but we also want to know what else is out there.


----------

